# bolt on complete, now what???



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am trying to go all out with my 2004. I already have; full exhaust, LT headers, FAST ported 92 intake/TB, ported 243 heads and cam. What can I do now to add more wrhp? I cannot afford a S/C or new bottom end and I don't want nitrous yet. So what can I do now? Any advice would be awesome because when it comes to cars it is all Greek to me, I learned what to do so far from you guys here. Thank you for every thing so far guys!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

after all that i'd start working on suspension and drivetrain. you need that other stuff to fully utilize that power. BTW what cam/specs do you have?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

With your mods there is only so much you can do to get more power, without going FI, or Nitrous. U/D pulley, electric water pump is all I can think of to squezze alittle more power out of it. A good tune then you'll be happy, with nitrous and our pistons I would not go over 150 shot if that.


----------



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

*cam specs*

I got a 228/234 cam.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ill go cheapest way, nitrous but nothing over 150 and if you do decide to do 150 dont forget the fuel pump.


----------

